# Bizarre black frog fish



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3405655/Creepy-black-alien-frogfish-caught-New-Zealand.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow. Very interesting stuff. It looks like he's probably dredging, though, which is quite destructive.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sig*

sig always seemed to find neet stuff to post 
rip sig ....hope u are building a massive aquarium up there .....


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Sig died?!

Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

RIP Greg you nutter! I've only met him a handful of times and what a character. Curious to what he would have thought of wet shaving...probably shaves with an axe.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Sig*

Well let me tell u wilson u were in his good books 
He praised u very much... from what I heard and read ...


----------

